# BagYard Supreme Series: Lets see 'em



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

so i've seen tons of wicked looking BY struts out there. Figured we'd start a nice collaboration of all them. lets see 'em! post the specs on 'em (height/color/whatever else) and a pic of the ride they're on.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: BagYard Supreme Series: Lets see 'em (sbuogr)*

I got the Supreme "tuddy cut" Series with a little theme to it. Standard Bilstein yellow.









Andreas gave it a Vegas theme!









The fronts can come down a little more, but the fender liner is holding me up. The rears also can come down a little more, with a little camber it will.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That strut is the embodiment of "Double Down"








I hope this means you're there!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

moarr!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_That strut is the embodiment of "Double Down"








I hope this means you're there!

Yeah I've missed all previous ones. I'm definitely not missing this years! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*



















_Modified by [email protected] at 12:02 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

wow.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

The supreme series are some very nice looking struts and bags, but at $1300 a pair, waaay to rich for my blood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Props to the people who can afford to rock them though


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

mine
















bombers going in next week hopefully.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_mine
bombers going in next week hopefully.

Switching from supremes to bombers?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_
Switching from supremes to bombers?


yea. trying to finagle some more low out of em.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
yea. trying to finagle some more low out of em.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_









x2, wouldnt it be the other way around?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Doey20v)*

Merrigan's were cut in the european length no the super stupid short US length. Got it solved Doey!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: BagYard Supreme Series: Lets see 'em (sbuogr)*

this thread needs more epitome.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no it doesn't








sup mark?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hi pretty lady!!
this is what's up:


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Merrigan's were cut in the european length no the super stupid short US length. Got it solved Doey!



what he said. great shots there buck.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Hey Misha.. did you get a specific height on your supremes? or are they standard?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

i believe they are standard,but if you want double check with andrew.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, they're a standard mk4 shortie.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

My Supreme "loaners"
















Lifted is EASILY higher than stock








Bombers going on Tomorrow night/saturday for moar lowz


----------

